# Taste of the Wild seems to be making my pup sick?



## intothevoiddd (Feb 11, 2014)

I've only had him for about a week now, but he has been pretty consistently having loose poops. At first I thought it was just because of the change of moving here, but when it didn't clear up after a few days I switched to feeding him rice and boiled chicken which immediately cleared it up. The breeder said she had been giving him Taste of the Wild, though I suspect that may not be entirely true because as long as I have been giving it to him it has been making him sick . After the chicken/rice cleared everything up I put him back on the Taste of the Wild and his poop got loose again.

I'm not really sure what to do now? I assume he needs to have his food switched. He has a vet appt on Monday so I'm sure they can give some insight. Should I just go back to rice/chicken until then?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would. 

How much are you feeding? Did she moisten it or not (though it does not absorb a lot of water compared to some other foods)

They had a big recall a couple of years ago. I called the company to complain about a bag that stank and my dog did not want to eat and they said it was "good" but I refused to feed it. three weeks later that lot was in the recall group.


----------



## SBS (Feb 5, 2014)

My pup is now about 7 months, and I have been rotating in taste of the wild for the last 4 months. Taste of the wild High Prairie, always seemed to almost constipate my dog, while wild pacific did not have the same effect, but gave him excessive gas.

Just recently he stopped liking the High Prairie, I think my next purchase will be from Fromm, He really gobbled that stuff down fast the last time I purchased it.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

The chicken/rice will be what the vet probably suggests (mine would), then gradually add a new food, try to pick 1- high quality- suitable for large breed puppies- IMHO, Bob


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I would keep him on the chicken and rice, and then switch him to a different food after the vet visit. If he doesn't improve on a different diet then that's another kettle of fish


----------



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

Try the salmon based version, my pup would get loose stools on any other one. Is it the puppy version? They say it's all stages, but mine couldn't handle the adult one


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I don't trust Taste of the Wild. The huge recalls say enough. A few bad reviews doesn't bother me. There's so many other good quality foods out there. Do you have a costco near you?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

